# Grass in the movies



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

I was watching "The Rookie" with my kids yesterday. It's a baseball movie. In the movie they planted some grass seed on their dirt field and when it comes up the coach says, "Boys, that is bermuda hybrid number five." Made me chuckle.


----------

